# Deadpool: Der Blu-ray-Test zum Heimkinostart des vorlauten Superhelden



## TimSuenderhauf (22. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Deadpool: Der Blu-ray-Test zum Heimkinostart des vorlauten Superhelden* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Deadpool: Der Blu-ray-Test zum Heimkinostart des vorlauten Superhelden


----------



## Nightbird (22. Juni 2016)

Absoluter Pflichtkauf!


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. Juni 2016)

Weiß man schon, obs da nen Directors Cut, ne Extended oder irgendwas geben wird? Falls ja, warte ich nämlich noch.


----------



## Darkstar6 (23. Juni 2016)

Es wird laut Tim Miller  keine Director's Cut geben .


----------

